
Show HN: Clojure for the Brave and True – now free online - nonrecursive
http://www.braveclojure.com/?updated
======
shadykiller
I know the author personally, having worked with him for some time before he
left. Brilliant guy. He pretty much brought Clojure into our tech stack :)

~~~
agumonkey
What was it before ? plain old Java or a totally different infrastructure ?

~~~
shadykiller
We mostly had a ruby stack. It worked for most stuff albeit being slow. We
stayed away from java until clojure came in.

Also starting with elixir - taking inspiration from functional clojure for
networking stuff.

------
siavosh
One of the best and most enjoyable ways to get started with Clojure, very well
done. The part on setting up emacs was hugely helpful for a VI guy for me
who's mucked around with other Lisp editor plugins.

~~~
vosper
How do you feel about developing Clojure in Emacs, as a Vi guy?

I'm also more at home in Vi, but I ended up going with Cursive when I began
learning Clojure (and I highly recommend it), but I've always been curious
about the Emacs option.

~~~
zematis
Try spacemacs.
[https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs/](https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs/)

It's an emacs configuration meant to be a hybrid of the best in emacs and vim.
I'm a vim user of several years, and am just beginning to do some clojure
development of my own, so I recently made the switch.

There's definitely a learning curve, but it's much, much less involved then
learning either emacs or vim on their own. And you get to keep the vim editing
style.

A couple of things to get used to:

\- Space for the leader (it's actually great).

\- Escape mostly stops things, but not always. Ctrl-g is a safer option.

\- q closes many popup windows.

\- Using lisp to do everything in the config file (.spacemacs)

The docs are a good place to start. Also C-h will bring up an extensive help
menu.

You'll want to add the clojure layer to your .spacemacs, as one of the
dotspacemacs-configuration-layers.

~~~
vosper
Thanks, I'll take a look at it

------
setheron
I bought the pre-release. I hope it starts shipping!~ What a great book. Got
me hooked on Clojure. I wish he made a companion book for more advanced use
cases. I.e. advanced workflows, testing, project layout etc..

~~~
nonrecursive
I plan on creating more content :) I wrote a blog post with a couple more
details ([http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/programming/brave-and-
ne...](http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/programming/brave-and-new/), fourth
paragraph). But yes, I want to cover testing, web development, and more. Right
now I'm working on an in-depth explanation of reducers.

edit: also, clojure applied is a good book for what you're talking about

------
base698
I bought the book in the prerelease form after reading most of it online
because it was so great! I found it better structured than "Joy of Clojure".
Definitely a work of love.

An aside, I was a former Raleigh native, and was surprised to see such a
Clojure pocket in the area. Made me wish I was still around!

------
njorth
Thanks for publishing this gratis!

I've been following along for some months, but put off ordering it because I
bought Fogus and Hauser instead.

Now there's a deadline on the 30% discount. I'll make a point this week to
refer to "Brave and True" as much as possible.

~~~
njorth
Reporting back to say the print version is infinitely better than the ePub and
Web versions.

Thanks again, it's a fun and easy reference work!

------
dudul
I love when authors make their work available online for free. I usually go
through a couple chapters and if I like the book I buy a print copy to support
the author (and because I like having the actual book anyway, call me old-
fashion)

------
timroy
I used this book to get started with Clojure, and I can't imagine learning
Clojure any other way. I still refer to it, most recently for multimethods. I
used to search the website for updates before they were officially released
(like core.async, iirc). Vividly and clearly written, and very funny.

------
cp9
I've been looking forward to this update for it seems like months. Clojure for
the brave and true helped me understand core.async, can't wait to go through
and read it again

------
ticviking
Hey, this is the book that got me to try clojure out.

I'm curious though what do peoples windows clojure workflows look like, as
most tutorials I'm seeing are in mac or *nix

------
joesmo
This was my first Clojure book and it's quite fantastic for a beginner with no
prior Clojure or functional experience.

------
AlexeyBrin
Looks great, bookmarked for later reading.

Can you give us some insights in how successful is the business model of
releasing a book free to read and paid at the same time ?

I've seen this trend before and I was always wondered if the authors are
satisfied with how much money they get this way.

------
joeevans1000
Land of Lisp is another great book... not Clojure per se but an excellent
Clojure primer. Includes cartoons, too, which I like.

------
dudul
Am I the only one trying to order it and facing the problem that there is no
way to select shipping method at checkout?

~~~
mackenziekira
Hi dudul, if you wouldn't mind shooting an email about the error to
info@nostarch.com, we should be able to help you out!

Thanks.

~~~
dudul
It eventually worked. Not sure what happened, but after a couple tries I was
able to checkout with the shipping option. Thanks, can't wait to receive the
book!

------
Keats
Interestingly enough, the page crashes my firefox 100% of the time (linux /
firefox 41) but works fine in chrome

------
edko
Just bought the e-book. Really fun read!

------
sotojuan
Gonna go over it this weekend ^^ Good job!

------
nonrecursive
I'm pretty bummed that this submission is in HN purgatory for some reason, but
it's really great to read these nice comments! I'm glad y'all have found the
book useful and enjoyable :)

~~~
dang
> _in HN purgatory for some reason_

It set off the voting ring detector.

We'll reduce the penalty, since the post is probably of interest to the
community.

Edit: we also put "Show HN" in the title, since it's your book, it's available
to read, and it's a major piece of work.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thank you for the explanation and penalty reduction, you've made my day! I
blame overzealous coworkers.

